# The Star of Bethlehem: A Natural-Supernatural Hybrid



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 19, 2009)

Numerous suggestions have been made over the centuries for the identity of the star that led the Magi to Jesus. Some of these proposals may be classified as purely natural, in that no miraculous intervention is postulated – e.g., Halley’s comet, some other comet, one or more of various planetary conjunctions, or an exploding star, such as a supernova. Other proposals can be labeled purely supernatural, since they suggest that a miraculous object – perhaps an angel, the Shekinah glory, or some other local, movable bright light in the sky – was responsible for the phenomenon. Drawing from the insights of Dr. Robert C. Newman, Professor Emeritus of New Testament at Biblical Theological Seminary in Hatfield, PA, and Ph.D in astrophysics from Cornell University, Pastor John Reuther proposes something of a hybrid model in the post below. 

*The Star of Bethlehem: A Natural-Supernatural Hybrid*


----------



## Sven (Dec 19, 2009)

What is even more baffling to me is that the Magi in the east knew how to interpret the star. Natural Revelation?

-----Added 12/19/2009 at 09:42:59 EST-----

Very interesting article, BTW. Thanks for sharing.


----------

